# Diabetes UK and Glycaemic Index



## Vanessa (May 7, 2009)

Useful summary

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Food_and_recipes/The-Glycaemic-Index/


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 7, 2009)

http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm


I posted this before........but I need a bright individual, to explain it, as it's an american thing.

For example:-

White wheat bread* 75?2 
Whole wheat/whole meal bread 74?2 
Speciality grain bread 53?2 
Unleavened wheat bread* 70?5 
Wheat roti 62?3 
Chapatti 52?4 
Corn tortilla 46?4 
White rice, boiled* 73?4 
Brown rice, boiled 68?4 
Barley 28?2 
Sweet corn 52?5 
Spaghetti, white 49?2 
Spaghetti, whole meal 48?5 
Rice noodles† 53?7 
Udon noodles 55?7 
Couscous† 65?4 

What do the red bits mean?????

Glycemic index (GI) and glycemic load (GL) values determined in subjects with normal glucose tolerance: 2008 
Food Number and Item GI2 Serve GL3 
    (Glucose Size per 
    = 100) g serve 
  BAKERY PRODUCTS 
  Cakes 
1 Banana cake, made with sugar 47?8 60 14 
2 Banana cake, made without sugar 55?10 60 12 
3 Carrot cake, prepared with coconut flour (Philippines) 36 60 8 
4 Chocolate cake made from packet mix  38?3 111 20 


Confusing!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm
> 
> 
> I posted this before........but I need a bright individual, to explain it, as it's an american thing.
> ...



Is it a margin of error? So white bread can be 73 or 77, averaging at 75 but variations in recipe might mean 75 isn't set in concrete (so to speak!)


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 7, 2009)

Once this code is cracked......the listing will be brilliant, as it goes on forever...oh to be clever


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm
> 
> 
> 1 Banana cake, made with sugar 47?8 60 14
> ...



In banana cake, the '60' is the weight in grams of a portion and the 14 its Glycaemic load (as GL is based on portion size, the GL is less than the GI for a slice of cake as opposed to 100g of cake. I think that's what it's saying, anyway!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 7, 2009)

There is 2847 listings of food, at the bottom is footnotes, this may aid our code breaker!!!!!





Footnotes 
1. NS, not specified; AUC, area under the curve. Serving sizes in grams unless otherwise specified. 
2. Mean ? SEM. Two GI values are shown for each food - one in which glucose sugar was used as the reference food and one in which white bread was used as the reference food. 
3. Estimated by multiplying the food's listed GI value with glucose as the reference food by the listed g carbohydrate per serving and dividing by 100. 
4. Portions of the test food and the reference food contained 25 g carbohydrate. 
5. GI calculated from the 180 min AUC data included in the original article using the AUC food/AUC reference food formula. 
6. Portions of the test food and the reference food contained 75 g carbohydrate. 
7. GI calculated from the 240 min AUC data included in the original article using the AUC food/AUC reference food formula. 
8. GI value included in original article determined from AUC measured over 3 h for only 4 time points (0, 1, 2, and 3 h). 
9. GI corrected for added milk and adjusted to represent a 50 g carbohydrate portion size. 
10. Portions of the test food and the reference food contained 12.5 g carbohydrate. 
11. GI calculated from the 120 min AUC data included in the original article using the AUC food/AUC reference food formula. 
12. GI value included in original article determined from AUC measured over 3 h for only 5 time points (0, 30, 60, 120 and 180 min). 
13. Wheat chapatti was used as the reference food and given a GI of 100. The GI of the test food was measured by expressing the glucose AUC value for the test food as a percentage of the AUC value for wheat chapatti. 
14. M Champ (INRA, France) and V Lang (Danone Vitapole Company, France), unpublished observations, 1998. 
15. GI calculated from the 300 min AUC data included in the original article using the AUC food/AUC reference food formula. 
16. Portions of the test food and the reference food contained 30 g carbohydrate. 
17. Portions of the test food and the reference food contained 20 g carbohydrate. 
18. Sydney University's Glycemic Index Research Service (Human Nutrition Unit, University of Sydney, Australia), unpublished observations, 1995-2007. 
19. GI for sugars calculated from the glycemic response for a meal of sugar and rolled oats minus the glycemic response for the oats alone. 
20. Portions of the test food and the reference food contained 100 g carbohydrate. 
21. Total weight of the test food was 50 g, whereas the reference food contained 50 g available carbohydrate. The carbohydrate content of the test food was assumed to be 100% available, which may be an overestimation. 
22. Total weight of the test food was 25 g, whereas the reference food contained 25 g available carbohydrate. The carbohydrate content of the test food was assumed to be 100% available, which may be an overestimation. 
23. Eaten as part of a mixed meal with fish, tomato, and onion sauce. 
24. GI value included in original article determined from AUC measured over 2 h for only 5 time points (0, 30, 60, 90 and 120 min). 
25. GI value included in original article determined from AUC measured over 2 h for only 4 time points (0, 30, 60 and 120 min).


----------



## Vanessa (May 7, 2009)

I believe Mendosa's list was taken from the Australian work at the University of Sydney.  One of the difficulties with GI is that different studies can get slightly different results as they are based on a fairly small sample of subjects (normally people without diabetes too) so there is a margin of error +/-.  As Gi is not an exact science, it can be more useful to remember:

GI > 70 is high
GI > 55 is low

For glycaemic load

GL > 20 high
GL < 10 low

Hope this helps a little but us diabetics are a strange bunch and so the only way to tell what really affects us as individuals is trial and test.


----------

